# 2 yr old Shire Gelding!! :D



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I like him a lot better for riding than the other guy. :]
He's definitely handsome and I love his long legs. Though since he's young he'll probably grow into them, ha ha. I'd take a look!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I like him a lot better for riding than the other guy. :]
> He's definitely handsome and I love his long legs. Though since he's young he'll probably grow into them, ha ha. I'd take a look!


I'm glad you agree with me  I think he looks alot suitabler for riding as well. I love his long legs! hehe. 
Another thing, when going to look at a young horse, should I lunge him, and pick out feet etc. to get a feeling for his temperment?

Do you think his price is fair?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I love this guy! Conformational-wise he has one of the nicest draft conformations I have seen for riding. He is a bit butt-high but that is most likely because he is still growing. 

As long as he is everything they say he is personality-wise, he would make an awesome horse. I know he would be more than welcome in my pastures.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! I am glad you think his conformation is good 
hehe. I sent the owners a detailed email about what I would use him for, so I am excited to hear what they say! 

thanks!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I agree, he's got a bit of growing into himself to do, but he's gorgeous! Definitely more appropriate for riding than the other guy.
Absolutely go check him out!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> I'm glad you agree with me  I think he looks alot suitabler for riding as well. I love his long legs! hehe.
> Another thing, when going to look at a young horse, should I lunge him, and pick out feet etc. to get a feeling for his temperment?
> 
> Do you think his price is fair?


As to a fair price - I don't know what the going prices are in your area, so that is hard to say. Around here a GOOD draft horse still brings in a fair price compared to some of the lighter breeds. I personally would not balk at that price for that horse.

As to what you should do with a young horse is find out where he is in training from his current owner and then do what groundwork they say he is used too. Lunging could be part of it (good time to see his movements), and/or ground driving. Even if he is not ready to ride, it looks like they have had tack on him - groom him & tack him to see how he handles it. Take him for a walk on the lead to see how he handles things outside of the arena. Does he do the basics like lead nicely, respect your space, pick up his feet, let you touch sensitive areas in the loin & on the belly. My biggest concern with young horses, especially big ones like this, is if they are respectful to a person's space. 

Many things can be trained/retrained, but how much you want to do depends on your level of experience.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

yay! I'm glad so many people like him! 
If I were to get him, I have a feeling there would be alot of jealous horse people! lol
And, if he is what the owners say he is, I think I am going to love him til I die!

And, since he is only 2 yrs old, almost 3, I can train him, and have him until I am 40! 
I will talk it over with my aunt and my parents again, and see when we can check him out


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> As to what you should do with a young horse is find out where he is in training from his current owner and then do what groundwork they say he is used too. Lunging could be part of it (good time to see his movements), and/or ground driving. Even if he is not ready to ride, it looks like they have had tack on him - groom him & tack him to see how he handles it. Take him for a walk on the lead to see how he handles things outside of the arena. Does he do the basics like lead nicely, respect your space, pick up his feet, let you touch sensitive areas in the loin & on the belly. My biggest concern with young horses, especially big ones like this, is if they are respectful to a person's space


Oh thats great! thanks! It says he is bomproof, and gentle, so hopefully he respects space and doesnt run me over! 
Thanks for the advice 
I am real excited now!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Good luck and keep us updated!


thank you! I will keep you updated


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know all if not most of the horses you have been interested in have been broke to ride and older.
If you were to get him, would you be able to wait until he was mentally and physically ready to be ridden? If memory serves me right, drafts take long to mature than lighter breeds, which means he'd be 4-5 (I think) before you start riding him. So thats 2-3 years. Can you handle not being able to ride for that long?
Have you ever trained a horse before? Is anyone in your area familiar with training a young draft?
Even though is current owners say he's bombproof, I, personally, wouldn't trust that. He's still a baby and he's still a horse and he's bound to do either a baby thing or a horse thing.

These are just some other things to think about when considering a baby.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

They emailed me back.. heres some info:

- excellent with feet
- trailers.. walks right in
- gets along with all horses, even minis, not dominant
- will not need professional help, if aunt helping me
- alot of class
- does not need an aggressive rider
- once own and ride a shire, will never go back to a diff breed
- for sale, because importing stallion in, need to make room


Also, her daughter trained their other shire from a 2.5 yr old, she sent me pics, and he looks wonderful!

I think we will check him out!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I think he sounds good 

I agree with darylann you will have to wait a few years to ride him, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I know all if not most of the horses you have been interested in have been broke to ride and older.
> If you were to get him, would you be able to wait until he was mentally and physically ready to be ridden? If memory serves me right, drafts take long to mature than lighter breeds, which means he'd be 4-5 (I think) before you start riding him. So thats 2-3 years. Can you handle not being able to ride for that long?
> Have you ever trained a horse before? Is anyone in your area familiar with training a young draft?
> Even though is current owners say he's bombproof, I, personally, wouldn't trust that. He's still a baby and he's still a horse and he's bound to do either a baby thing or a horse thing.
> ...


Of course! I would never start riding a horse before at least 3 yrs. I believe I could get on him, and just walk around for only a bit a day. Then, when 4-5, I would start riding alot more.
Yeah, I can handle not being able to ride that long.. he is almost 3 yrs old already.
I have never trained a horse before, my aunt is going to help me, she has a young wb in training atm. And, I have 2 professional trainers if I need additional help. I think that by bombproof, they mean that he doesnt spook easily.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I think he sounds good
> 
> I agree with darylann you will have to wait a few years to ride him, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait!



Of course it will be worth the wait and money! hehe. It has always been my dream to own a shire! And there is always tons of groundwork to do 
Practice bending, leg yielding, lunging, walking down road, saddle/bridle, pony behind my friends horse etc. 
Also, get him used to lots of things he will be seeing when ridden.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yes and while your waiting to ride him then you get to bond with him, which is the most important part IMHO.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> yes and while your waiting to ride him then you get to bond with him, which is the most important part IMHO.


Very true. That has to be the most important part  Instead of just hopping on a green horse without knowing them, need to make a bond first, so we are both comfortable and feel safe.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Exactly! It looks like he could be a keeper! I like him better than the draft you were looking at. He just didn't seem right to me. Hope all goes well!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

yay! I am so excited!  
True. He had very short legs, and not as well for riding. This guy looks amazing for riding!!
EEEKK! I will keep you updated XD


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Of course! Have they emailed you back yet?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

yep..this is what they said:

"-My husband is a farrier, Mac is absolutley excellent with his feet & yes Mac does trailer ( as a weanling he was trailed from Manitoba to Armstrong) he walks right in.

- Right now we are just finishing developing our farm, so we have no pasture, therefore I make sure all our Shires have a lot of hay. Mac gets 6 big flakes of hay per day ( 2 morning, afternoon & evening) I feed him a coffee can of complete pellets, Dr. Reeds supplements, ground flax, & 4 cups of beet pulp twice a day.

-Mac gets along with everyone (he is not a dominent horse) he has been in with our mini. The other 2 Shires he is in with now really herd him around. If you want my personal opinion...I do not think you will need any proffesional help with him, your aunt sounds fantastic, he is a horse you could grow with. You could use him for absolutley anything you want, he has a lot of class. You do not need to be an aggresive rider to own a Shire, they are absolutley to die for...once you ride & own a Shire trust me, you will never want another breed! The best thing for you to do if you are serious about Mac, is to come & meet him in person. You will find all the ? you asked answered. The only reason we are offering him for sale @ this time is we have another stallion coming from Indiana & I need to make room . Once the spring comes & my husband ads onto our barn if Mac has not sold he will be staying."


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

<3333333


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

They sound really good I would take a look! He sounds like a big teddy bear!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ooooo, now I'm REALLY curious. Do you have any idea where he came from in Manitoba? The place Shay-la bought Eve from actually breeds high quality Shires that end up shipped out to places like Alberta and BC. Wonder if he came from the same place??


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> They sound really good I would take a look! He sounds like a big teddy bear!!


hehe. he sure does xD I am jumpin with excitement!



> Ooooo, now I'm REALLY curious. Do you have any idea where he came from in Manitoba? The place Shay-la bought Eve from actually breeds high quality Shires that end up shipped out to places like Alberta and BC. Wonder if he came from the same place??


I`m not sure.. do you want me to ask them?
Do they have a site for the breeders?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

No actually, I don't think they even have a name, it was a ramshackle sort of place but with 5000 acres they ran their herd on. I don't think they did much showing, just more interested in breeding good quality animals that seemed to garner a lot of interest.

If they say the place was in Fraserwood/Poplarfield, then it's the place he came from


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

oh wow! I will have to ask them


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

they said he came from "Poplarfield, Manitoba"
xD
is it a good place with good horses?


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

What did you say back to them?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

nothing really.. just that I would talk it over with my parents, then get back to them.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

oh what have your parents said


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

They said we can go see him this week sometime, the owners said they're here everyday.

I also have to ask my aunt who is experienced, and will be coming with me to look at the horse.
She has kids, so we need to arrange it ahead of time.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

oh ok makes sense


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad to hear you will have an experienced person going with you. How exciting for you to go see him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

To start things off, there is no such thing as a "bombproof" horse ESPECIALLY a two year old. Second the emails that you have been getting from these owners just don't sound right. If he is bomb proof, why is it the only pictures they have are of him running around high strung with nothing but a saddle on his back? 

Also a 2 year old, regardless of how well he has been handled will act like a 2 year old and because of his breeding, a VERY large 2 year old at that. What are you going to do when you are leading him and he spooks(as all babies do) and you lose grasp because he is extremely strong and you lose the lead. Or what about he decides to take off on you for any reason, or spooks under saddle, or rears or bucks? All these green/baby horse behaviors are things you will have to deal with but to a much more difficult extent because how large he is.

He is absolutely gorgeous and could definitely be used a riding horse but having been in the horse business for 14 years, I would not ever recommend a 2 year old full draft as a first riding horse to a new horse owner, especially one who has never worked or trained a horse.

To me it sounds like those people are trying to simply get rid of him and do it quickly. They didn't seem very interested in trying to know you better which worries me because finding a suitable home for him is not something they seem to care about.

He is an absolutely gorgeous horse, but I think you need to think this one thru a lot more. I'm sorry if this sounds rude. I'm honestly meaning this in a nice way and giving you advice.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> To start things off, there is no such thing as a "bombproof" horse ESPECIALLY a two year old. Second the emails that you have been getting from these owners just don't sound right. If he is bomb proof, why is it the only pictures they have are of him running around high strung with nothing but a saddle on his back?
> 
> Also a 2 year old, regardless of how well he has been handled will act like a 2 year old and because of his breeding, a VERY large 2 year old at that. What are you going to do when you are leading him and he spooks(as all babies do) and you lose grasp because he is extremely strong and you lose the lead. Or what about he decides to take off on you for any reason, or spooks under saddle, or rears or bucks? All these green/baby horse behaviors are things you will have to deal with but to a much more difficult extent because how large he is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for commenting  I think what they mean by "bomproof", is that he doesn't spook.... easily.
I will have to see what his temperment is like, as some horses just are very laid back and dont spook at all, I know a 2 yr old, who i thought was 20, because he was soo quiet!

If i need extra help, I can always go to an experienced trainer, we have 2 in my town.

I noticed that too. When I mentained I was 13, and have only been riding for a few yrs, they said thats fine, and that I wouldnt need professional help..
I guess we will go see him, and go from there! Just to see what he's like


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

bump ^^


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I will have to cut in on this one only because I do own 2 two year olds and I would consider them both practically bomb-proof! They have been around 18 wheelers passing by, guns, crazy dogs who will nip at them when taking them for a walk, cats climbing up there tails just to sit on their back, my chickens flying over their heads when the chickens freak out for some reason, shoot we even have snakes around here, mainly all rattlers and they don't freak out, which is why we now have guinea hens. I got my gelding as a yearling and gelded him at 14 months old and my filly I actually got her last month and have been working on desensitizing her. They will both be 3 in April, but I will have to say my gelding has NEVER bucked, reared, bit, bolted or anything, even when he once got stuck in the fence, he stayed put till I could get him out.

I know this isn't about me or my horses, but please don't say that JUST because a horse is 2 that they will freak out because of their age. I will say, ANY horse of ANY age can freak out and I will never consider something 100% bombproof, but I know my gelding, at 2 yrs old is darn near it. 

I believe it is the breeding of the horse whether or not they will naturally be high-strung or not. I used to own draft horses and I pretty much consider them one of the calmest breeds, well atleast the Belgians and Shires, but that is just from my experience. My first horse was when I was 10 and it was a draft cross paint filly 2 yr old. Oh boy did I ever fall in love, her and I bonded like nothing else and then when it was time to ride her, I just got on her one day and she never bucked (PLEASE DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME IF YOU ARE UNEXPERIENCED) as I was very, but being that age and not knowing anything about horses at the time, I was fearless, but I will NEVER tell a young rider not to get a young unbroke/greenbroke horse as their first horse, only because that was my first horse and it was a DREAM!!

LOL, sorry for the long post but to the OP, I say if you visit the horse and you click and feel you can take on the responsibility, then go for it!!! You will just know and get that feeling if he will make a great horse for you!! He is gorgeous, but temperment comes first, so definitely check it out!!

Also, to "My2geldings" please don't take what I have said as an insult, I wasn't trying to put you down or anything, but I was just trying to say that just because a horse is 1 or 2 doesn't meant they will act that. If it wasn't for my gelding looking like a 2 yr old, most ppl say he acts like and has a mind of a well broke 10 yr old, lol. I am starting to think my new Perlino filly is identical temperment. She is great when walking her around and we already haul them out to BLM land to go shooting as these 2 will be our hunting horses to pack us in to a campsite to hunt deer. We definitely can't have a spooky horse when it comes to that. Anyways, good luck to the OP, let me know how things go.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you APHAMOMMA. I didn't know you got a filly! Thats so exciting! 
I agree, that not all young horses act young, there are some older horses that act like their 2, and some 2 yr olds that act older.

xD Thanks for all the detailed info  I feel better going to look at him now!
Thanks


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no problem, yah I got her on Sept. 15, I was going to have my sugery that day because I had a miscarriage, so during the operation my hubby went and got her and when he brought me home he had her in the front yard so I could see her. 

We named her Halo because my husband said it was like an Angel drew him to her when we were going through rough times and she is the Halo over our heads to help heal the pain we were going through! I LOVE her soooo much, she is sooo wonderful with Scout and her personality is PERFECT!! 

If you go to my barn or look at my horses, I do have a picture of her on there. She is a perlino filly. It is not the greatest picture, I took it that day she was in the front yard. Her shoulder is shaved because the lady had to get regular APHA papers on her but had to prove that she had white patches under her cream color and the only way to tell was to shave her, lol.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that 

She looks like such a sweetie!  She is beautiful!
Good Luck with her!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

APHA MOMMA said:


> I will have to cut in on this one only because I do own 2 two year olds and I would consider them both practically bomb-proof! They have been around 18 wheelers passing by, guns, crazy dogs who will nip at them when taking them for a walk, cats climbing up there tails just to sit on their back, my chickens flying over their heads when the chickens freak out for some reason, shoot we even have snakes around here, mainly all rattlers and they don't freak out, which is why we now have guinea hens. I got my gelding as a yearling and gelded him at 14 months old and my filly I actually got her last month and have been working on desensitizing her. They will both be 3 in April, but I will have to say my gelding has NEVER bucked, reared, bit, bolted or anything, even when he once got stuck in the fence, he stayed put till I could get him out.
> 
> I know this isn't about me or my horses, but please don't say that JUST because a horse is 2 that they will freak out because of their age. I will say, ANY horse of ANY age can freak out and I will never consider something 100% bombproof, but I know my gelding, at 2 yrs old is darn near it.
> 
> ...


Not to worry, I didn't take it personally.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

If I get him, when its time to put someone on him.. should it be me, and just walk us around, as he is enormous. Or should it be someone professional?

thanks


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww, I like this fella more than the other one too! 
You said on your first page that you think alot of people would be jealous. xD Hee hee, they really are! Lots of people love my drafty girl.
And the links I posted on the last thread are still relevant here, haha.

If I were you, I'd love to be the first person to sit on my horse. If you're in the company of a competent horse person, there shouldn't be any problem at all. And it will be a huge bonding moment for you! And really, I would prefer if the more knowledgable person is on the ground, because they're the ones in control the first few times. You're just the passenger on top.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am so glad you like him too! 
hehe. Drafts seem to be rare in BC for some strange reason.. I hope to train drafts when I grow up  lots of people like them, and it would make them more popular! 

That is very true  I would def. love to be the first one ever on my horse xD And, if we've done lots of ground work, and he is good mannered, hopefully there shouldnt be a problem, as its a looong fall! haha

thank you again :]


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Im going to see him next weekend!! 
The owners emailed me, and said that he is not registered, as they were going to use him as a stud, but one of his ancestors was exported without their DNA done, so he is not registerable, but he is purebred.
He loves the water! has been bathed tons.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

azarni -- Also, I was wondering if you could send me some links to draft tack sites, or draft horse info. 
Any information you have on feeding drafts or anything would help greatly, thanks! :]
I really think this guy is gonna be the one!! Cant wait to see him!

Also, we dont have an indoor arena where I will be boarding over the winter, it is just a 1 acre pasture.

But, in the spring we will be moving him to a place with a 6 stall barn, outdoor arena, and 10 acre pasture...

As you know, I live in bc, so we get snow for 3 months or so..,.

Where should I do groundwork training in the winter?
Its gonna be tough, as I have school from 8:25-4:00 on weekdays.. and then its dark soon.. but on weekends I have all day if no homework..
What do you think?
thanks


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll send you a bunch of stuff in a message. I don't want to clog up your thread, haha.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> azarni -- Also, I was wondering if you could send me some links to draft tack sites, or draft horse info.
> Any information you have on feeding drafts or anything would help greatly, thanks! :]
> I really think this guy is gonna be the one!! Cant wait to see him!
> 
> ...


You can do ground work anywhere really; as long as the footing is decent, you should be fine. 

When I was still in HS, and even in college, I would still go out and work with my horses once it got dark...Lol! I didn't really care, as long as there was enough light for me to see what I was doing, it didn't really matter either, because the horse can see even better than me. A light from a shed, or something like that would give you enough light to do a bit of ground work after dark. :wink:


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> You can do ground work anywhere really; as long as the footing is decent, you should be fine. :grin:
> 
> When I was still in HS, and even in college, I would still go out and work with my horses once it got dark...Lol! I didn't really care, as long as there was enough light for me to see what I was doing, it didn't really matter either, because the horse can see even better than me. A light from a shed, or something like that would give you enough light to do a bit of ground work after dark. :wink:


The pasture is sloped, and not really the best ground to work on..
haha. there isnt like any light at all down there.. Maybe a portable lantern? lol
With a 18hh shire.. I might not want to do too much in the dark haha

thanks


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He looks like a really nice horse and is built beautifully but I have to agree with M2G on this one. Regardless of how "bombproof" they say he is, IMHO, that is not a suitable horse for a first time horse owner. I have been riding all my life but I was 14 before I ever set foot on a horse that was less than dead broke. The first one that I rode was a green mare that my Dad had started and she just needed some miles. I remained under his strict scrutiny during that whole time. I didn't train my first horse by myself until I was 15 and even then, I made some big mistakes that could have really gotten me or him hurt. And that was dealing with a 15hh 900 pound QH. I rode my first green draft horse this year (and I am 25). I can attest that there is a huge difference between a green standard sized horse and a green draft horse (and the guy you're looking at hasn't even been backed yet). Some horses don't start having bucking problems until weeks or even months into training and a guy that size could tear a person in two if he really decided to throw a fit. I just don't want to see you get hurt and, no offense, but it kinda concerns me that someone with no prior training experience is considering taking in a VERY large, VERY unbroke horse as a first horse.

I know how it feels to be so star-struck by such a gorgeous horse that you absolutely have to have him but if I may give some unsolicited advice: Take a step back and really look at him. He is only 2; are you REALLY willing to wait another 2-3 years before you can start really training him? Then, on top of that, possibly another 1-2 years before he is considered broke? By that time, you will be 17-18 years old and it will be time to move away from home. What are your plans going to be with him after that? I remember how it was to be a teenager and if you are really prepared to give up 3 years of riding completely, then you have more willpower than I did at your age. 

Just consider; is it possible that you will buy him now and 8 months down the road, when the new wears off, will you want something that you can ride?

Believe me, I am not trying to be a downer, but just trying to help you look at this from all angles before making a final decision.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> I found this guy!
> 
> Castanet Classifieds - 2007 Stunning Purebred Black Shire Gelding
> 
> ...


Ummm...I wouldn't count on shires being easy to back. They are VERY big,strong animals and if they realise this you have a problem.

My friend owns a 3/4 shire gelding and he is an absolute SWEETHEART, total gentle giant, until you get on him!!!! He has broken fences and almost broke her back too. Rodeo supreme! Except that he's more than double the size of most rodeo horses. (I should mention that she had him backed by Natural horsemanship expert who gave up on him!)

Another friend of mine owns quite a few 1/2 shire and 3/4 shires and they were ALL difficult to back.

Just a word of caution...  Not saying ALL shires are difficult but just don't want you to think that because he is a sweetheart on the ground that he is necessarily as sweet when you get on him.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh I should mention that He has had his back and teeth checked etc etc and he was fine.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I am in 100% agreement with smrobs. I believe you are over your heard with a horse like this - even with an aunt that does some training.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> He looks like a really nice horse and is built beautifully but I have to agree with M2G on this one. Regardless of how "bombproof" they say he is, IMHO, that is not a suitable horse for a first time horse owner. I have been riding all my life but I was 14 before I ever set foot on a horse that was less than dead broke. The first one that I rode was a green mare that my Dad had started and she just needed some miles. I remained under his strict scrutiny during that whole time. I didn't train my first horse by myself until I was 15 and even then, I made some big mistakes that could have really gotten me or him hurt. And that was dealing with a 15hh 900 pound QH. I rode my first green draft horse this year (and I am 25). I can attest that there is a huge difference between a green standard sized horse and a green draft horse (and the guy you're looking at hasn't even been backed yet). Some horses don't start having bucking problems until weeks or even months into training and a guy that size could tear a person in two if he really decided to throw a fit. I just don't want to see you get hurt and, no offense, but it kinda concerns me that someone with no prior training experience is considering taking in a VERY large, VERY unbroke horse as a first horse.
> 
> I know how it feels to be so star-struck by such a gorgeous horse that you absolutely have to have him but if I may give some unsolicited advice: Take a step back and really look at him. He is only 2; are you REALLY willing to wait another 2-3 years before you can start really training him? Then, on top of that, possibly another 1-2 years before he is considered broke? By that time, you will be 17-18 years old and it will be time to move away from home. What are your plans going to be with him after that? I remember how it was to be a teenager and if you are really prepared to give up 3 years of riding completely, then you have more willpower than I did at your age.
> 
> ...


I understand your concern. I will have to disagree with your statement that he isn't a suitable horse for a first time owner.. as some young horses act like their 15. I knew one at a barn, that I groomed, and led around, I thought he was at least 20yrs old, just a small pony, but it turns out he was 2.5 yrs old.
The trainer rode him, he was awesome, so quiet and calm, then the beginner owner rode him, and he acted like a beginners horse.
So, this cant all be judged on age, as APHAMOMMA said.

Actually, he was born in 2007, so he is almost 3. So, only wait about 1 yr to ride him.
I dont mind not being able to ride him for awhile.. also, I wont be moving away from home at 18 ..... I probably wont move out until in my early 20's.
And, when I do move, I will take him with me. 

I dont think it will wear off down the road, as I can still do lots of training with him on the ground. Also, my friend has a horse I can ride once in awhile, and we can go down the road together, I will walk my guy, and she will ride hers.

I think its best to check him out, and go from there 
The owner thing that concerns me is how much he eats a year...


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> they said he came from "Poplarfield, Manitoba"
> xD
> is it a good place with good horses?


 
Hi there! Sounds like it's the same breeder that I got my Clyde/TB filly from last year. The woman had BEAUTIFUL shire mares and a to die for stallion when I was there...she only sold my girl to me because she was downsizing to keep only her purebred shires. I nearly passed on Eve to take home a weaning stud colt shire but I'm a mare person! LOL

I think everyone's concern here with him being only 2 is that despite how quiet he is now and how awesome he takes to new things/training, he WILL hit his terrible two's stage and you need to be ready for it. There will come a day where he tries challenging what you tell him and you need educated and experienced hands to deal with these things to nip them in the bud so they don't escalate. 

I've had 2 year olds that behave like they've been there done that, and I have a cheeky 4 year old that developed out of that same calm 2 year old! Things change...but the thing is that you can't GET the experience without taking chances. You'll never get 2 year old experience if you stick with old nags...I think you should go out with your aunt a COUPLE times, at least 2-3 times to get a scope on how is behaves. One session he may be a doll, the next not so much. Good to be excited, but see him for what he is...don't base it on meeting him ONCE. And make sure they let YOU pick out his feet, tack him up, do all these things they say he's magical about. He may be comfortable with them doing everything, but a new human may scare/confuse him. Take your time and don't impulse buy...it's ok with shoes but don't buy a pony like that.

Let us know how it all goes and try and get some pics when you do go see him, videos would be wonderful to gauge his temperment as well!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I say, go see him and base your opinion on that  
I love Drafts ! just love love love them. 
Lol, i rode a nice Belgian and he was hardly ridden, he was a dream for me. 
He is gorgous, but you have to be ready for a bit of a workout with him, everyone has there days and there will be days where HE DOESNT want to cooperate. 

 keep us updated, and remember the people here are just concerned for your welfare, after all when training a horse, its your safety above all that matters ! 

But i personally say you should give it a shot !


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> Actually, he was born in 2007, so he is almost 3. So, only wait about 1 yr to ride him.


I have to disagree with you on this. It is my understanding that drafts mature much later than light horses. There is an 8-year-old draft gelding at my barn who is in training, and right now he is at the maturity level of a much younger horse.
Unless you have a lot of experience in training horses, I wouldn't take on a two-year-old until you've gotten more mileage. I believe you said that you've been riding for 3 years? If I'm wrong, just correct me LOL . Anyway, IMO 3 years is NOT long enough for someone to have gotten enough experience to train a young horse. I'm helping my instructor train a mare, and if I didn't have her around me for the entire time that I was riding, I'm sure that the mare would have learned an uncountable number of bad habits. What I'm trying to say is that I don't think that a 2-year-old draft is the best choice for a 13-year-old's first horse. Drafts are much, much bigger and, as someone else said, they could really hurt you if they wanted to.
The gelding at my barn is working on leading right now. He will nearly drag my trainer back to the barn just trotting. If he bolted? I'm sure that it would be a disaster.
All I'm trying to say is, I think that even though this horse looks like a great, calm horse, I think that you should look for a slightly older horse with more mileage.
*But if you really want to, go see this horse and see how it goes. It can't hurt just to look . And I wouldn't get on the horse to ride when you see him, unless one of his owners rides first. It's one of the most important rules in my book, seeing the horse ridden first by the seller.* (veery important in my opinion!!!!!)
Maybe if you are seriously considering buying him, ask the owners if you can have a trial? Then you can see if he's really an appropriate horse for you and if you two click. Just remember not to over-estimate your skills. I know you have your aunt to help you train him, but she's not going to be there ALL the time. What if one night he acts up, and you don't know how to control the situation? I know this is stereotypical about young horses, but it's more likely (IMO) for a young horse to act up than an older horse. Again, not always true and no horse is TRULY bomb-proof, but just something to think about.
If you read this whole thing, you get cookies LOL.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldnt but a shire, because 
1. he wouldnt fit in my trailer 
2. he wouldnt fit in my barn/stalls
3. costs alot to feed
4. can be dangerous if he needs ground training


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Horseluver50, just because the horse has a good attitude does not make it right for a newbie to take on his training. In horses, there is no such thing as "learning together" - someone has to be the expert, the trainer. That is why it takes years for someone to have the ability to understand what the horse is doing and why before he even thinks about it himself. You can't react to the horse, you need to be ahead of him - that comes from experience. You don't get that experience out of trial and error, you get it by learning under a qualified trainer and you do it before you ever get a horse to train.

I'm sure there are many member out there who have done it your way and feel that they did it successfully but I can promise you that it is so far the exception that it shouldn't be considered. Don't let ego get in the way of the proper way to do things. That is the very reason why the majority of horses out there have problems - many of them dangerous. It was improper training and a Draft is not a horse to lose control of.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Although Shires are stunningly beautiful, they are also quite large; making them SOMETIMES harder to handle especially for your first horse. Simply put- a two year old is not appropriate for any first time horse owner. I would pass on this one. Perhaps she has an older one?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My filly was born in 2007 as well but she still won't be three until April, that's a long time. 

I also agree that he might be to much horse. I was green on a green horse and it worked out good but I also had alot of very experienced people around me to help out on a daily basis.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's make advice, and its coming from a 38 year old that has done what you are thinking of doing. I got a 3 yr old "Junior" Belgian 18.2 hds, it started when I wanted to get him home. He wouldn't fit in any of the trailers I had access to, so I had to pay someone 100.00 to bring him home (8 miles) he had no training, except the previous owner did a wonderful job of desensetizing him to touch and ropes. He's been a dream horse he's very willing and trys, and wouldn't give him up for anything. But would I do it again, NO. I would look for something that was trained, because if your like me you can't ride him 6 days week you have other things in your life, (school, boys, friends) and if your friends are really into horses than they probably have something that can take out and ride, you won't for a couple of years. It takes alot of time and sometimes you just want to ride and not train.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

He is awesome! I'd love to find a Shire.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey everyone..

Just thought Id update you and let you know.. 
I have decided *no* on this guy.

I figure, even if he is extremely easy to train, I will have to wait at least 2 yrs before I can ride him more than 10mins.

By the time he is fully broke, I would be around 18-20 yrs old and that is just too long away..

I am now only looking for a broke horse, can be a bit green, but mostly broke.

I will wait till I move out, to get into untrained shires 
Thanks again everyone <3


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

you made a great decision. sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders and you are thinking logically about finding the perfect horse for you.

good luck in your search and keep us updated with future prospects!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm glad you're passing him up . I think you're smart to look for a horse with more training. Even if the horse is saddle trained, there's still much more training that you can do in different disciplines if you so choose .


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks guys 
Yes, I realized that with a broke horse, I can still teach them groundwork, different disiplines.. but they wont do anything to but me in harms way, and I can still do ground work, but when Im tired of it, hop on and ride, i wouldnt be able to do that with an unbroke horse...
I fund this guy:
Thoroughbred Horse For Sale, British Columbia (Canada), Pritchard

He sounds like a dream. mostly english, has had western saddle a few times, he was great.
Jumps, cross country, dressage. A dream to catch, walks right up to you, even if he sees halter. loves attention.
Great with farrier, sleeps through the whole thing, can toss the rope over his neck and he will just stand there.
Been ridden bareback all the time.. does almost everything bareback.
Very smooth, great for novice riders. Has high withers, but is not uncomfortable, if he does become uncomfortable, she puts a saddle pad on underneath.
They are sending me tons of pictures tonight  I cant wait!!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Best of luck!!


----------

